

Why we will no longer have to hate email (and why Mailbox has it wrong) - chrisyeh
http://www.squareonemail.com/why-we-will-no-longer-have-to-hate-email-and-why-mailbox-has-it-wrong/

======
dschwartz88
Mailbox and this solve completely different problems. I love Mailbox because
it creates the notion that "read" does not mean done (and I can ask it to
remind me about stuff). It also makes my email my todo app, which is nice
since I only have to have one app. This is a really powerful change to the way
i've used email and has made me more way more productive and organized.

SquareOne looks really interesting, and I think it and Mailbox could
complement each other, but to me SquareOne is super smart filters for mail,
while Mailbox changes the way I use email in its base form.

~~~
jmock
It's cool that MailBox will remind you later about a message you want to
revisit. But apart from this, how does their notion of marking for later
differ from starring/flagging a message in a conventional mail client? It
seems like all they've really done is rebrand flagging with reminders built
in.

------
kylesethgray
Another day, another email client that isn't out yet.

------
bobbyt12
Take it from someone with 11,734 unread (not spam, but not useful) emails in
GMAIL...I need SquareOne

------
awhollis18
Good stuff

